# Video and photos of my tiny running



## ewok (Aug 16, 2011)

hey all here is the video of my tiny running

http://www.youtube.com/v/Uy0thWpBhB4?version=3&amp;hl=en_US















thanks heaps to every on on this site


----------



## dsquire (Aug 16, 2011)

ewok

Very nice running Tiny and very well presented. You can be proud of that baby (pun intended). Now you can decide on your next engine. Thanks for showing it to us. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Maryak (Aug 16, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> ewok
> 
> Very nice running Tiny and very well presented. You can be proud of that baby (pun intended). Now you can decide on your next engine. Thanks for showing it to us. :bow: :bow:
> 
> ...



Me too :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job Ewok, I especially like hook-up for the air come through the base instead of merely having the hose connect directly to the engine. Nice job Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 16, 2011)

Really looks great, Congrats!!


----------



## ewok (Aug 17, 2011)

Well thanks every one from the feed back.

There is so many things i want to built the list is huge but think i will built a hit and miss engine . 
Thinking it will be the farmboy hit and miss.

and even thou i said i would not built another tiny i started on another one tonite but in 1/2 scale .so wish me luck.

cheers ewok


----------

